# Red Head Thunderbird Bow from the '50's



## doctordotcalm (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a laminated recurve (dark and light woods, faced with fiberglass) Red Head Thunderbird Bow from the '50's, purchased in new york city and owned by me since new. I think it is a 50# pull. I once saw an ad for this but can no longer locate it. Can anyone help me ascertain its value?
Thanks,
Mike


----------

